

My favorite Erlang program (2013) - ciconia
http://joearms.github.io/2013/11/21/My-favorite-erlang-program.html

======
jmtulloss
At its core this is very similar to the ideas behind Finagle, which are
expounded upon here
[http://monkey.org/~marius/funsrv.pdf](http://monkey.org/~marius/funsrv.pdf).

~~~
mullr
Is it? The cool thing demonstrated here is that you can send functions over
the wire. I can't find any facility in Finagle to do that. Indeed, prior to
JVM 8 the permgen made such systems all but impossible in java-land.

